# 18 hp Briggs & Stratton Engine Problem



## cbrmay79 (May 17, 2011)

I Have a Craftsman 917.272751 riding mower with an 18hp briggs & stratton engine. The engine popped (didn't sound like a backfire)and shut off and will not start. It doesn't sound like it is firing when I try to start it. Any and all help in trying to determine the problem would be greatlly appricated.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to determine if 1. You are still getting spark and 2. If your still getting gas into the combustion chamber.


----------

